# PCOS Gynaec or dietician in london



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have had my baby two years back with lot of support from here .Thankyou

Btw, i was bit stressed after the birth, due to work issues, redudencies and family issues etc. Still was dieting and lost from 65 to 55 kgs.
But sometimes binged on sweets.
Now my GP check says i am prediabetic. 
nobody in my family has diabetics.
I want to get to see Gynaec or Dietician,.

I had issues with hair growth, but my periods were regular.

Any recommendation good dietician or PCOS Gynaecs is helpful

Thanks
p


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

It depends on what your main issues are honey;

If it is just your weight that is bothering you - dietician (although we all _know_ the right things to eat & do 

If it is irregular periods, trying for another baby, excess body hair, bad skin or pelvic pain - gynaecologist.

No reason you can't do both. I would start by going to your GP, explain your concerns & ask for a referral.

Good luck!

B x


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot Bombsh3ll for reply

Actually my GPs are not much of help.

So trying to find a good gynaec and want to check, if i can use my pvt medical insurence for that.otherwise i need to pay myself

Also was thinking of seeing good dieticin for my suspected pcos diet (im diagnosing myself because of my body hair) and see if my diabetic is due to pcos


----------

